# dam waited all year for only 15 minutes of fun



## duckman (Apr 24, 2017)

well waited a whole year for opening day 15 minutes at the edge of the corn field 7 to eight toms blowin up in all directions. he was the first in and the last to leave  he hung up at a good 50 yards one shot and he droped. don't know if it was my mad skills or bigrowdys pot call or both. good thing you can buy another tag here 10 1/2 in beard 1 1/4 spurs 24 lbs. maybe ill let a few walk by next time and enjoy it a little morehell I was back home before the coffee got cold

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2017)

Good lookin bird Duck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 24, 2017)

Daggum you're making me jealous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 24, 2017)

Congrats on a fine bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good one duckman!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Oldcop (Apr 24, 2017)

Never turkey hunted because it always coincides with our best river striper and white bass fishing but after seeing your bird and some of the calls the guys on here make I might have to take it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Duck!!!

My season opens in 2 days!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2017)

Way to go Duck! Im betting its both your mad skills AND Rodney's call. Regardless its a great bird

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duckman (Apr 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Daggum you're making me jealous!!


you would have like to mount this one barry my taxidermy buddy is mounting this bird said there was not one pellet hole he could find I think it had a heart attack

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2017)

duckman said:


> you would have like to mount this one barry my taxidermy buddy is mounting this bird said there was not one pellet hole he could find I think it had a heart attack



Probably took one look at that scraggly ol plumber and croaked..... ............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duckman (Apr 25, 2017)

dam mud slingers always pickin on real skilled tradesi think it just trip and broke its neck yep that's it he just triped

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2017)

duckman said:


> dam mud slingers always pickin on real skilled tradesi think it just trip and broke its neck yep that's it he just triped



Skilled-arrrrgh- payday is friday and sh!t goes downhill and you have trained another plumber. and ya fessed up- he got skeered and tripped and broke his neck- pretty standard reation to crusty ol plumber....


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats! Game, fish, and lumber -- you always seem to have the best! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 29, 2017)

Congratulations. Quick humtsare better then no hunt.


----------

